# The Milbrook GC, Bedfordshire



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 2, 2018)

I wasn't able to get down to Burnham & Berrow GC today, and the course at Leighton Buzzard GC was closed.

So played 18 holes at The Millbrook GC. First round there in probably 10-12 years at a rough guess.

A quick summary is that it's a really enjoyable course, many memorable holes, and was in good condition. It's not touted as a top ranked club, but it's an inexpensive, fun and interesting course, and that's what golf is about. Well worth a visit if you are in the area.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm playing there tomorrow for the first time in a few years.  My recollection is that it is tricky, and long on some places, certainly not straightforward.


----------

